# 2013 Kayak fishing video!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

So I've been wanting to make a video with a lot of footage taken over the course of a year and well, here it is! I hope yall enjoy it as much as I do


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

:notworthy:Somebody likes fishing more than me.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That was funny, you riding on the trailer. Should have busted out the paddle. Nice vid.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Bad ass video man!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

aquatic argobull said:


> That was funny, you riding on the trailer. Should have busted out the paddle. Nice vid.


I thought about it but hey, Im a hobie guy. I ALWAYS hate paddling! ha but not really though


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

Great video. Makes me wish I was there. It's negative 8 wind chill in North Alabama this morning.


----------



## chadyak (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome! Definitely looking forward to getting into this sport.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Great video and love the moe. tunes. I got to have a few beers with them after a show in Nashville right after they released Tin Cans and Car Tires-nice guys. Keep up the great work.

-Jason


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

j_purdy said:


> Great video and love the moe. tunes. I got to have a few beers with them after a show in Nashville right after they released Tin Cans and Car Tires-nice guys. Keep up the great work.


Thank man. thats pretty awesome. I've never seen them live but I really want to


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice vedio I love the last shot of you being pulled by the truck now that is so awesome  hey wait a minute you can drive a truck in the water! :no::thumbsup::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A very nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice job on the video


----------

